# Do you feel we will have fair elections with DHS in charge?



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

How many here feel we will still have a fair election system with Jeh Johnson and the Dept. Of Homeland Security in charge of elections?
Personally I DO NOT. 
I think that may be the last straw in having fair elections

*Homeland eyes special declaration to take charge of elections
*
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/h...n-to-take-charge-of-elections/article/2600592

Even before the FBI identified new cyberattacks on two separate state election boards, the Department of Homeland Security began considering declaring the election a "critical infrastructure," giving it the same control over security it has over Wall Street and the electric power grid.

The latest admissions of attacks could speed up that effort possibly including the upcoming presidential election, according to officials.

"We should carefully consider whether our election system, our election process, is critical infrastructure like the financial sector, like the power grid," Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson said.

"There's a vital national interest in our election process, so I do think we need to consider whether it should be considered by my department and others critical infrastructure," he said at a media conference earlier this month hosted by the Christian Science Monitor.

Subscribe today to get intelligence and analysis on defense and national security issues in your Inbox each weekday morning from veteran journalists Jamie McIntyre and Jacqueline Klimas.

DHS has a vital security role in 16 areas of critical infrastructure and they provide a model for what the department and Johnson could have in mind for the election.

DHS describes it this way on their website: "There are 16 critical infrastructure sectors whose assets, systems, and networks, whether physical or virtual, are considered so vital to the United States that their incapacitation or destruction would have a debilitating effect on security, national economic security, national public health or safety, or any combination thereof."

A White House policy directive adds, "The federal government also has a responsibility to strengthen the security and resilience of its own critical infrastructure, for the continuity of national essential functions, and to organize itself to partner effectively with and add value to the security and resilience efforts of critical infrastructure owners and operators."

At the time, Johnson did not mention specific security issues, but the FBI has since cited one hack and another attempt.

Johnson also said that the big issue at hand is that there isn't a central election system since the states run elections. "There's no one federal election system. There are some 9,000 jurisdictions involved in the election process," Johnson said.

"There's a national election for president, there are some 9,000 jurisdictions that participate, contribute to collecting votes, tallying votes and reporting votes," he said.

Paul Bedard, the Washington Examiner's "Washington Secrets" columnist, can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If the two presidential candidates are any indication, we're screwed. The American people have officially lost their minds & the country is a goner. :surrender:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

well if the cream rises to the top y'all best start to refrigerate your "milk"

* maybe in the age of Aquarius the crap rises to the top * artydance:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

In my opinion…

Anything done online is subject to access by anyone. You can feel you have the most secure data or system available and someone will find a way into it. There are folks who spend all their time trying to hack just about everything and most are successful. Just a new fact of life folks. When I first heard about “The Cloud” I thought they were joking. They are going to put everyone’s data in one spot and it is going to be more secure than everyone having their own data on their own server? Yes! Everyone can access their own data from anywhere in the world, it will be great!

For those folks who think anything our beloved Government gets a hand into, is better than a private firm doing the same job, I have a toll road to sell ya. Mix cyberspace with the govt. getting involved and you have a fiasco like Obamacare.

This thread deals with our election process, Cyber space, Govt. getting involved and no paper trail to fall back on. How is this going to be a good thing? And where was DHS and their concerns about Hillary and her whole email server thing?

Slightly OT but along the same lines is how we end up with the two candidates to choose from. In your memory did you ever vote for more than the lesser of two evils? How many times has your choice for an elected office been run out of town only to be replaced by someone else? To get more into my thoughts on that, this would have to be in the politics/conspiracy section.


----------



## Alicat (Jul 13, 2016)

When I read it, my first thought was - Oh ****! Hillary is going to win!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

The amount of these types of stories lately has me stunned. No one complains though. No one protests. This country is gone.

I feel as though everything is lost already. We will never have another free election, we will never have freedom again. All is lost due to the lack of participation by the citizens of this country in anything of substance.

If you think that Trump or anyone else can bring this country back from the brink I feel you are sadly mistaken as we have already gone off the cliff. We just haven't smashed our head on the rocks below yet so no one has noticed. It is almost like the idiots in this nation are enjoying the view on the way down...oh look at the pretty birds! Wow... aren't the clouds nice!

Band-aids won't fix a rock stuck through your foreheads folks.


I'm as guilty as anyone else.

Sadly I think it happened a number of presidential elections ago... we just didn't see it then.

I'm sickeningly sad for my grand-daughter. 

My stomach churns when I think of the life she will have to endure and the generations to come who will have no idea what freedom was like in it's glory days. I doubt I even know what it was like. Maybe my grandparents did or my mom and dad. 

I'm crying inside.

Hunker down...try to survive as best you can until the end.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have lost faith in the DOJ's ability to remain fair and impartial after the Clinton/Lynch tarmac meeting and the Comey debacle with the emails. DHS is just another puppet of BHO and the Clinton/DNC machine IMO.

The fix is in, as I've said before, and we all know the final outcome.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

"Do you feel we will have fair elections with DHS in charge?"

I believe DHS will be fair and impartial as much as I believe the Government is here to help us.

:sarcasm2:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Until every person is required to physically go to the polling place, show valid ID, and then dip their thumb in ink like some countries do we will never have an honest election.
I always thought our system was fair and the results could be trusted but after the Seattle democrats counted 3 times to get the results for Governor they wanted it's obviously not.
When all voting is done via the internet or like Washington state by mail the results can not be trusted. The fix is in and we are just voting so it appears we have a voice.
They want all 9,000 jurisdictions consolidated so it's easier to control the results.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Alicat said:


> When I read it, my first thought was - Oh ****! Hillary is going to win!


By a landslide, it's her calling....
*
Rancher
*


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Of course we will have a fair and honest election with them in charge... just like we have had fair and honest elections in the past!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
"It matters not who votes. What matters is who counts the votes.
--Josef Stalin*


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure it will be fair for the Hilterbeast. They've already been counted. 300,000,000 for her and 4 for Trump.


----------



## ENIGMA6 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hell no. With the old system, hackers would have to get into 6000 separate systems. If HSA takes charge, all that will be the necessary is for one system to be hacked,HSA. If they got into NSA, they surely can hack HSA.


----------



## libertyprepper3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Think all the votes will be collected on Hillary's server?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

lastoutlaw said:


> how many here feel we will still have a fair election system with jeh johnson and the dept. Of homeland security in charge of elections?
> [/email]


no! 654321


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

When's the last time we actually had a fair election? 

I've been voting since 1980 and I can't remember.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would not trust the DHS with the task of taking my dogs for a walk. One would get lost, another would end up buried in red tape, and the 3rd one would get killed for threatening to expose Hillary.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

This from James Wesley Rawles:
*Madame President Clinton's Coming War on the Blogosphere, and Your Countermeasures*
https://survivalblog.com/madame-clintons-coming-war-on-the-blogosphere-and-your-countermeasures/

Now that Hillary ("Hitlery") Rodham Clinton (HRC) has received the Democratic Party nomination for president, there is a strong likelihood that she will win the election in November and then be enthroned as president in January of 2017. I predict that she will waste no time in launching an onslaught of punitive new policies via executive orders, presidential memoranda, and policy directives promulgated through her cabinet and Federal agencies to eviscerate our Constitutional rights (most notably the 1st and 2nd Amendments). A key goal this campaign will be silencing dissent in the alternative press and the American blogosphere. Given HRC's history in government "service", her outlook on life, her socialist agenda, and her vindictiveness, I anticipate that any or all of the following measures will be undertaken by the HRC Administration:

The Department of Justice (DOJ) will be used to selectively prosecute dissenters for "hate speech". For instance, simply objecting to illegal immigration or state sponsored relocation of Muslims will be called "evidence of hate." They will also declare blogs, news sites, and podcasts to be "public accommodations" and hence saddle them with a long list of new restrictions that would effectively muzzle them from making any comments opposed to HRC's agenda and "protected" classes. Even the use of "trigger words" could be restricted.

The Securities Exchange Commission (SEC) will be used to target dissenters who make any comments about any corporations, mutual funds, or banks, for "operating as unregistered investment advisors".

The Federal Election Commission (FEC) will be used to target Libertarians and other dissenters for "unlawful campaigning".

The Federal Communications Commission (FCC) will use their newly-assumed powers over the Internet to enforce a new radicalized version of the moribund Fairness Doctrine upon bloggers, vloggers (video bloggers), podcasters, as well as newspapermen, magazine writers, and talk radio hosts. Under this new and improved fairness policy, any media outlet that is deemed a public accommodation will be forced to free of charge provide equal space to assorted perverts, leftists, and Social Justice Warriors. Failure to do so will open up these news outlets to both criminal prosecution and costly civil lawsuits.

The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) will be used to selectively audit tax filings, levy bank accounts, garnish wages, and refer criminal prosecution of anyone who voices dissent of HRC's statist/collectivist agenda. Lois Lerner's group was just the precursor!

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) will be used to target dissenters who own property with seasonal puddles that could be deemed "wetlands" or creeks that could be arbitrarily declared "navigable waters".

The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and the Customs and Border Protection (CBP) agency will be used to target dissenters living within 50 miles of the Mexican or Canadian borders for harassment and intimidation, searching their homes without warrants.

The Bureau of Indian Affairs (BIA) and associated Tribal Police will be used to target dissenters living within 100 miles of any Tribal Reservation for harassment and intimidation.

The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) will crack down on any bloggers who make posts that might be construed as a product review or product endorsement.

The Transportation Security Agency (TSA) will be used to limit the travel of anyone deemed by HRC's cronies to be an Enemy of the State (through expansion of the No Fly List, Terror Watch List, and Selectee List).

The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) and the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) will crack down on producers of raw milk and nutritional supplements (and also on the bloggers who promote them).

The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) will prosecute anyone operating unlicensed drones weighing more than just a few ounces.

The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) will use both its own agents and paid (or coerced) surrogate agent provocateurs to infiltrate militias, patriot groups, and secessionist organizations. There, they will foment schemes that can be prosecuted under loosely-worded Federal conspiracy laws. (This is precisely what was done with the Bundy Ranch and Malheur Wildlife Refuge protestors.)

Working in conjunction with the FCC, the U.S. Coast Guard will board any ship within Territorial Waters that they suspect of operating an unlicensed transmitter.

I can see all of this coming, and I refuse to be muzzled. I aim to misbehave. If need be, I will relocate so that I can still blog freely. In anticipation of HRC's possible upcoming coronation, here are some possible countermeasures for my fellow bloggers to seriously consider:

Contract for the use of an offshore server in a country that has minimal influence from the United States government, and move your web pages there.

Get set up for encrypted e-mail. (The free GPG software installed on your local PC works quite well. And for those who are less tech savvy, the paid Unseen.is service in Iceland works fine.)
Post provisos on your web site that are similar to my own. (Most importantly, these provisos must declare that you do not operate a "public accommodation.")

Buy an Iridium satellite telephone and a set of Iridium international power adapters. (Unlike cell phones or other sat phones, calls made from Iridium constellation phones can be traced only to a particular oval satellite "footprint" that measures hundreds of miles across.)

Buy several inexpensive prepaid "burner" cell phones. Pay greenback cash for these phones, and use an assumed name when you eventually activate them.

Buy a nondescript camping trailer or RV and quietly (via face-to-face contacts only) develop a "hospitality list" of like-minded families who own parcels of land that you can bounce between, in the event that you need to take refuge.

Buy a spare laptop computer (preferably one that is ultra-reliable, such as a Panasonic Toughbook), a 12 VDC car adapter, and a set of international power adapters.

Buy a USB external long range Yagi wireless antenna to use with your laptops. (The standoff distance that these provide will make it harder to pinpoint your location when using a public wi-fi hotspot.)

Buy a batch of at least 40 inexpensive 2 GB USB memory sticks that you can use to physically mail (or courier) digital content, to keep your locale secret.

Make sure that your passport is updated.

Do some research to develop a short list of countries where you would consider relocating. Ideally, a country should have respect for the freedom of speech, minimal taxation, minimal influence from the United States government, and NO rendition (extradition) treaty with the United States.

Establish an offshore bank account.

Beyond just offshore residency, if you can afford it, then buy a second passport. (Typically, this is done with a "Citizenship Through Investment" program.)

Via encrypted e-mail, develop contacts with foreign bloggers, and get their tentative agreement to post your ghost-written articles, if circumstances change.

* Pray hard.*

I don't mean for the foregoing to sound alarmist. Consider me a realist. - JWR

Note: Permission is granted for re-posting of this entire article, but only if done so in full, with proper attribution to James Wesley, Rawles and SurvivalBlog, and only if the included links are preserved.)


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Personally I think Rawles has his tin-hat on too tight.

Replace all the instances of 'will' after the department names with 'might/maybe/in your dreams' and it'd be closer to the truth.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Who here really thinks it makes a difference which government entity is in charge of the voting? They all answer to the same master.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> If the two presidential candidates are any indication, we're screwed. The American people have officially lost their minds & the country is a goner. :surrender:


I agree, nether one should have ever been there.

Another thing that makes me sick is how messed up the news is, of course some people complain about the bs, but the general population loves it, if the truth mattered the news agencies couldn't get away with it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> All is lost due to the lack of participation by the citizens of this country in anything of substance.


This has absolutely nothing to do with the state of our country. The elections are a ruse, fake, and we have not had honest elections since who knows when. It was long before the hanging shads ruse in Florida. It was long before voter machines were turned on, already loaded with votes for a designated candidate. It did not matter who won or lost, what mattered was the candidates who were willing to follow directions from the powers that be. It has nothing to do with Republicans or Democrats, liberals or conservatives. It is fake! You think you live in a democracy? Guess again. The thing is, it is becoming more and more apparent.

The problem is the people who run our country and not one of them has been elected in an election by the citizens of America. It is about the step by step creation and development of an elite and wealthy group of people that we will serve, or die!

Have you noticed how in your lifetime, you pay more and more "taxes" or bills that really are "taxes?"



LastOutlaw said:


> If you think that Trump or anyone else can bring this country back from the brink I feel you are sadly mistaken as we have already gone off the cliff.


This is true. Neither Trump nor Killary can save this country. It is going the way it has been set up to go. The media manipulates people to get all about one candidate or ideology over another.

Sheep? People who get all bent out of shape by one of the candidates over another or one party or another. It is all a game. We are all their puppets. Anyone who has gotten to the candidate level is already someone we do not want or need. The "winner" will best serve the elite as they dictate. We cannot elect a decent human being who would honestly run our country as it could or should be run. We are not allowed to. It is all over except it coming to pass. :surrender:


----------



## jimC2 (Aug 10, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> If the two presidential candidates are any indication, we're screwed. The American people have officially lost their minds & the country is a goner. :surrender:


I agree, we are in trouble with either choice. Does it make a difference if the outcome is rigged with those two as candidates? Just two different paths down the hill this country is sliding down.


----------

